
Ask HN: Is there an iOS HN client without front page infinite scroll? - MapleWalnut
I’m looking for an HN client but every app I’ve looked at has infinite scroll for the front page.<p>Anyone know of a client that does manual pagination? I like that the front page is limited on HN.
======
mtmail
I use Hacker News (YC) by Dharmesh Patel. There's a 'load more' button at the
end of the frontpage, so the scrolling is not automatic.

[https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-hacker-
news#ios](https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-hacker-news#ios)

